
Uber's 'Hell' program tracked and targeted Lyft drivers - sushobhan
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/13/uber-hell-program-lyft-drivers/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14104404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14104404)

